# Bye Bye Barney Rubble



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

My OHs dog Barney went to the Bridge today .
He inherited Barney from his Aunt who had adopted him from the Dog Trust in 2006 , He was a JRT x beagle .
He was about 18 so it wasn't a shock but he leaves a hole in our hearts. 

My OH and I met through Barney, so thank you Barney , Say hello to Dibby and Ginny for me. :Kiss


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Barney on the right with Dibby dog.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Barney on the right with Dibby dog.
> 
> View attachment 418401


What a lovely happy boy !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> What a lovely happy boy !


he was !  though he had a few problems to start with , My OH used to walk him for his aunt who was one of my neighbours, he was FA so I offered my assistance .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your and OH’s loss.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

Run Free Barney


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sad news; sorry to hear this. XX


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your loss 
Veronica x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry, what a beautiful boy and a great age. Sweet dreams Barney xx


----------

